# Gentoo 2004.3, pppd не соединяется...

## point212

Вполне стандартыне конфиги. 

Дозванивается. Авторизацию не проходит.

Почему, что и как понять не могу.

Кто-нибудь объяснит что здесь хитрого?

В ALTLinux и FreeBSD настраивал вообще без проблем.

----------

## dish

А что выдает pppd debug nodetach call ТВОЕ_СОЕДИНЕНИЕ?

----------

## point212

 *dish wrote:*   

> А что выдает pppd debug nodetach call ТВОЕ_СОЕДИНЕНИЕ?

 

Вот nodetach не делал...

А вообще, судя по всему они не могут договориться, какой тип авторизации использовать.

Правда проблема уже решилась. К другим провайдерам он коннектиться, а к тому, в котором я работаю, и сервак которого я сам настраивал - нет  :Smile:  С утра пришел на работу, пнул со злости dial-in сервер (пнул=ребутнул). А вечером меня пустило  :Smile:  Чудеса...

----------

## ManJak

 *point212 wrote:*   

>  *dish wrote:*   А что выдает pppd debug nodetach call ТВОЕ_СОЕДИНЕНИЕ? 
> 
> Вот nodetach не делал...
> 
> А вообще, судя по всему они не могут договориться, какой тип авторизации использовать.
> ...

 

Это не чудеса, а польза пинания  :Smile: 

ЗЫ

Пингвин птица гордая, пока не пнешь не полетит  :Laughing: 

----------

## dish

 *ManJak wrote:*   

> Пингвин птица гордая, пока не пнешь не полетит 

 

Зато плавает хорошо  :Wink: 

Сорри за оффтоп.

----------

## point212

Мда блин. История продолжается  :Sad: 

В общем работаю я админом у инет-провайдера. Настраивал сервак сам. Стоит там АльтЛинух Мастер 2.4.

Ессно mgetty+pppd. Авторизация через радиус.

Работает. Все классно. С винды коннектятся.

А вот с *никсами проблема. Сейчас вот обнаружил, что нормально коннектиться ко мне только kppp. Почему - тоже не ясно. Как этот ppp звонит, какими параметрами пользуется  - загадка...

Так что проблема далеко не решена  :Sad: 

Сейчас коннектиться пытаюсь так:

-----------------------------------

pppd modem 38400 /dev/ttyS1 usepeerdns defaultroute +chap noauth nodetach connect "/usr/sbin/chat -v -f /etc/ppp/peers/mport-chat"

В результате отваливаемся. Вот лог.

---------------------------------------

Serial connection established.

using channel 8

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyS1

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x84283f45> <pcomp> <accomp>]

rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <auth chap MD5> <magic 0xe9fe0e87> <pcomp> <accomp>]

No auth is possible

sent [LCP ConfRej id=0x1 <auth chap MD5>]

rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x2 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xe9fe0e87> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x2 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xe9fe0e87> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x84283f45> <pcomp> <accomp>]

rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x84283f45> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [CCP ConfReq id=0x1 <deflate 15> <deflate(old#) 15> <bsd v1 15>]

sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 192.168.1.170> <ms-dns1 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns3 0.0.0.0>]

rcvd [LCP TermReq id=0x3 "peer refused to authenticate"]

LCP terminated by peer (peer refused to authenticate)

sent [LCP TermAck id=0x3]

Connection terminated.

----------------------------------

Ну чего ему еще надо?

PS:

wvdial не коннектиться, т.к. долбанный mgetty выдает при коннекте стандартный login prompt, и wvdial на этом месте клинит. Он пытается три раза залогиниться, а потом пускает pppd. В общем неправильно предполагает, что тут авторизация по логину.

Как его отучить - черт знает. Может кто знает, как заставить mgetty НЕ выдавать запрос на login.

----------

## ManJak

Запусти его с дебагом, он столько напишет, что совсем понятно должно стать  :Confused: 

Только, если не поймешь, - пости аккуратно, т.к. он вроде, и пароли напишет  :Very Happy: 

----------

## 046

point212, пароль в chap-secrets писал? В этом думаю проблема.

Для +chap и noauth противоречивы. +chap значит проверять другою сторону!!

----------

## point212

 *ManJak wrote:*   

> Запусти его с дебагом, он столько напишет, что совсем понятно должно стать 
> 
> Только, если не поймешь, - пости аккуратно, т.к. он вроде, и пароли напишет 

 

С debug лог точно такой же. Один в один. Не коннектиться.

----------

## point212

 *046 wrote:*   

> point212, пароль в chap-secrets писал? В этом думаю проблема.
> 
> Для +chap и noauth противоречивы. +chap значит проверять другою сторону!!

 

Ага. Звонил и без +chap. Ничего не меняется.

----------

## ba

неплохо бы увидеть конфиги сервера, опции с которыми там pppd запускается.

и еще попробуй -chap +pap

----------

## 046

 *point212 wrote:*   

> Ага. Звонил и без +chap. Ничего не меняется.

  Что ага? Вторая строка - это мысли вслух.

что нужно делать написано в первой!!

----------

## serg_sk

noauth убери

----------

## ba

 *serg_sk wrote:*   

> noauth убери

 

не, тогда точно работать не будет...

----------

## serg_sk

Почему? у меня работает нормально без noauth по pap'у. без всяких гарблей.

----------

